# Stocking plans for 75 gallon planted tank - need ideas!



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

My husband surprised me with a 75 gallon tank to upgrade from my current 30 gallon planted tank! Obviously the stocking phase is a ways off, but I wanted to start planning now so I can aqua-scape it accordingly. I do not have the space to keep both my 30 gallon tank and the 75 gallon for long term (temporarily have moved the 30 gallon to a sturdy dresser while I prepare the new tank), so most of my current fish will eventually be moved into the big tank. The ones that don't get moved will go along with the tank to my upstairs neighbor.

Since I've never had a tank so large, I'm curious as to what fish might work in a larger community tank that I couldn't previous get... I usually go for a low-tech, low maintenance style relatively densely planted tank (following the Beazlbob approach).

Current fish (* = willing to give to neighbor):
Male betta
3 Dwarf Chain Loaches 
6 male guppies (betta and loaches have ignored them completely, before anyone worries  )
2 Otos
1 Bristlenose pleco* (I'd love to get a larger species pleco now, I love their look)
2 African Dwarf Frogs
6 Harlequin Rasboras* (like to keep if possible, but might be willing to give them up if needed to make room for a red-tail shark or something)
6 Black Neon Tetra*
1 Neon Tetra* (lone survivor of my neon school, no idea where they kept disappearing to, maybe frogs chomped them?)

Current plants:
Red Tiger Lotus
Green Combomba
Hygrophilia
Narrow-Leaf Ludwiga
Anubias Nana Petite
Anubias Hastifola

Potential ideas for new tank (obviously not going to do ALL these, just some I've been contemplating):
1 red-tailed shark (husband loves the shark types, and this seems the most manageable of the sharks, right? Still researching...)
More male guppies (since all male guppy groups tend to chase each other, so more = less focused chasing, females not an option since don't want babies)
School of Zebra Danios (I love their antics)
More Neon Tetras or possibly swap to Cardinals? (love their look, just need to figure out why they're disappearing before I'd try again)
Swordtails (love the koi patterned and lyre-tail ones especially, don't mind their babies)
1 larger pleco type, possibly a common just due to price?

Anyone have other ideas? Any input you have would be appreciated


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Everything you meantioned has the potential to work in your tank, although there is always the possibility of the betta attacking the smaller brightly colored fish, but if he isnt right now then worry about it if it happens. The red tail may also, I'm not sure, I don't have experience with those.

As for a common pleco, It still would outgrow the 75 gallon tank, as well as uproot any and all of your plants.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Honestly I think I'd be amazed if the betta could catch any fish even if he did suddenly take offense... He's getting on in age and unfortunately suffers from tumors like many other dragonscale petco betta rescues... He spends most of his time either laying/sitting in the clay food tray scarfing on the food there for the frogs or perched in the top levels of the plants near the surface. 

Too bad about the common pleco still being a tank buster, I've always loved how cool they look when they get up towards the 1 foot mark 

Red-tails seem to have a lot of conflicting info online, but it sounds like if I get one young and have it be my last addition to the tank after everyone's decided on their territories they should be peaceful enough. I'm picking decorations with LOTS of ins and outs and other forms of hidey holes so everyone should have their own safe corner to run to when necessary, which should help further.


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

I have kept redtail sharks for many years with no problems.....just don't keep more than one in a tank as they do like to go after another redtail. I had 2 for a short period in 75 gallon and the bigger one chased the other redtail, but has never bothered any of the other fish. I put smaller redtail in another tank and he is happy and acts same, does not bother other fish. I have owned one or two that were aggressive and they ended up being traded off as result, but most part over the years I have found them ok as long as no other sharks in tank. 
This has been my experience with them!


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

That's reassuring to hear, as the AqAdvisor calculator kept throwing warnings about how they shouldn't be with Neons or Rasboras... Then again it also complains bitterly at me for keeping ANYTHING with my Betta, which I've done for almost my whole life with lots of different bettas with zero issues. Ah well, better to be warned so I know to keep a close watch on them for the first month


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It will take awhile before the common will outgrow the tank, maybe by then you'll be ready for at least 150 gal tank.


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

luananeko said:


> That's reassuring to hear, as the AqAdvisor calculator kept throwing warnings about how they shouldn't be with Neons or Rasboras... Then again it also complains bitterly at me for keeping ANYTHING with my Betta, which I've done for almost my whole life with lots of different bettas with zero issues. Ah well, better to be warned so I know to keep a close watch on them for the first month


Yes, the tetras are not bothered at all by redtail shark in my tanks anyway! Not at all.....I haven't seen anyone of the red tails chasing or harassing anything else except each other when I had them in same tank for a bit. This has been my experience anyway!


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

susankat said:


> It will take awhile before the common will outgrow the tank, maybe by then you'll be ready for at least 150 gal tank.


True... But Summer did have a good point about the common plec probably wrecking havoc on my plants. I have a hard time enough keeping my foreground plants in place when the frogs go kicking through them, so I think I'll stick with my current plec for now


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't see any problem with your ideas except:
1) The male betta might become aggressive but I have seem some people keep them in a community tank. Just really depends on the personality of the betta. So that will be something you'll have to watch for as you add more fish to his environment. If he gets aggressive it is too easy to go get a 5 gallon tank for him. Or see if you can trade him for a female, they tend to be less aggressive.
2) I've had a red tail shark in a tank with Barbs and Dwarf Gouramis. He was the most aggressive out of all the fish in that tank. So I wouldn't go with a red tail shark. Maybe sometime down the road your husband could do a semi-aggressive tank for a red tail shark. 
3) As far as I know common plecos get pretty big. I've never owned one but I see a lot of people on forums warn people about this. You could probably get one but might need to get rid of him when he out grows the tank. 

Suggestions: What if you found another species of schooling fish that you like.

Black Skirt Tetras: Can be a little nippy so I suggests a group of six or more to avoid that problem. 
Silver Hatchet Fish: Need a group of five but they will occupy the top of your tank. You just need to make sure you have a good lid for your tank because they will jump. 
Platy: Is always a choice.
Cory Catfish: Do best in a group of 4+ but they would help eat any uneaten food in the gravel.

I really like the swordtails. Just make sure if you're going to keep more than one that you do a ratio of 1 male:2 females.

Hope this helped. Good luck and congrats on your new tank.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

LaurenK said:


> I don't see any problem with your ideas except:
> 1) The male betta might become aggressive but I have seem some people keep them in a community tank. Just really depends on the personality of the betta. So that will be something you'll have to watch for as you add more fish to his environment. If he gets aggressive it is too easy to go get a 5 gallon tank for him. Or see if you can trade him for a female, they tend to be less aggressive.
> 2) I've had a red tail shark in a tank with Barbs and Dwarf Gouramis. He was the most aggressive out of all the fish in that tank. So I wouldn't go with a red tail shark. Maybe sometime down the road your husband could do a semi-aggressive tank for a red tail shark.
> 3) As far as I know common plecos get pretty big. I've never owned one but I see a lot of people on forums warn people about this. You could probably get one but might need to get rid of him when he out grows the tank.
> ...


I'm fairly confident that the betta I have will have no problem at all with being in a larger community tank. The only flares he's ever done have been at his own reflection, even when one of the male guppies have crashed into him  Honestly from my experience the female bettas have been more aggressive in community tanks than the male bettas I've had.

Good to hear another perspective on the red-tail. It seems like there's a wide variety in personalities, similar to bettas, so I think I'll give it a shot and just watch it very closely... From my research it sounds like they're less likely to be agressive if the red-tail is the last addition to the tank and is young when you start. If it still doesn't work out then I'll return the red-tail.

Between the Rasboras, Tetras, and the Danios I'm considering adding, I think I've got enough of the schooling fish for now. I'd go the route of adding more guppies/swords or enlarging my existing schools over adding another type.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

luananeko said:


> I'm fairly confident that the betta I have will have no problem at all with being in a larger community tank. The only flares he's ever done have been at his own reflection, even when one of the male guppies have crashed into him  Honestly from my experience the female bettas have been more aggressive in community tanks than the male bettas I've had.
> 
> Good to hear another perspective on the red-tail. It seems like there's a wide variety in personalities, similar to bettas, so I think I'll give it a shot and just watch it very closely... From my research it sounds like they're less likely to be agressive if the red-tail is the last addition to the tank and is young when you start. If it still doesn't work out then I'll return the red-tail.
> 
> Between the Rasboras, Tetras, and the Danios I'm considering adding, I think I've got enough of the schooling fish for now. I'd go the route of adding more guppies/swords or enlarging my existing schools over adding another type.


Yeah, true! I love schooling fish because they're so fun to watch. Have you looked into any of the Gourami species? That could be another option.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

LaurenK said:


> Yeah, true! I love schooling fish because they're so fun to watch. Have you looked into any of the Gourami species? That could be another option.


Don't gourami have issues with guppies? If they don't then I'd love to try one since they're completely new to me. I hear they're great fry eaters, so that would help prevent the swords from overpopulating the tank


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

luananeko said:


> Don't gourami have issues with guppies? If they don't then I'd love to try one since they're completely new to me. I hear they're great fry eaters, so that would help prevent the swords from overpopulating the tank


The bigger sized gouramis might have a problem with guppies, I'm not sure. But I couldn't imagine the Dwarf Gouramis would. My DGs have always been peaceful towards their tank mates. They sometimes will be aggressive towards their own species. I've kept DGs in a semi-aggresive tank and a community tank and they did well in both.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

LaurenK said:


> The bigger sized gouramis might have a problem with guppies, I'm not sure. But I couldn't imagine the Dwarf Gouramis would. My DGs have always been peaceful towards their tank mates. They sometimes will be aggressive towards their own species. I've kept DGs in a semi-aggresive tank and a community tank and they did well in both.


Awesome, I guess I'll try one then, the pearl or licorice gourami are gorgeous  Are they usually better in groups or singles? I'm finding conflicting information... Some say keep a pair, others say only one, and other say groups only...

EDIT: Looks like the licorice gourami need small tanks only with few tankmates (first time I've had a tank too BIG for a fish, wow), so they're out. Pearl gourami it is!


----------



## corrinla (Mar 16, 2012)

I aslo have a hard time enough keeping my foreground plants in place.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I vote against a pleco.

1) Nocturnal, means you'll almost never see it. When you do it's because it's too big to hide.
2) Sucks at eating algae off the tank. (One reason pleco's are purchased) 
3) EATS PLANTS! Mine leaves the algae alone, but eats my sword. 
4) Commons get stupid big. IMO are ugly. Useless fish.

Sorry if I beat around the bush too much. 

Options: 
Flying fox gets ~ 6" max. Is a better algae eater, they may still chomp on plants though.
Otto's. They don't get big. Are more plant friendly, still don't seem to keep algae clean though.
SAE's: They get ~ 4-5", great algae eaters. While not as bad as CAE's in agression, still on the agressiveish side. I don't believe they comped on the plants much.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

FishFlow said:


> I vote against a pleco.
> 
> 1) Nocturnal, means you'll almost never see it. When you do it's because it's too big to hide.
> 2) Sucks at eating algae off the tank. (One reason pleco's are purchased)
> ...


Yeah, the larger pleco idea is pretty much out, sadly. The plant uprooting and size factor was the deal breaker. I love their look personally though. I have 3 ottos and bristlenose pleco already in the take I'm upgrading from, plus an army of snails, so I'm not worried about getting more algae eaters. My otos have been extremely determined at exterminating algae even on their own


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

corrinla said:


> I aslo have a hard time enough keeping my foreground plants in place.


Something I've found reading online that I'm trying out... I'm starting my 75gallon tank in an emmersion state. Basically it's got just enough water to just barely get to the top of the substrate, with saran wrap over the top of the tank. I've planted my foreground plants in it (dwarf baby tears, glosso, and anubias nana petites) and giving them a chance to take root before filling the tank completely. Daily mistings plus micro-ferts should give them everything they need to thrive. 

From what I've read, after about 3 weeks the foreground plants should have a nice carpet going and should resist all but the rudest of fish's attempts to uproot them. Here's hoping it works


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

luananeko said:


> Awesome, I guess I'll try one then, the pearl or licorice gourami are gorgeous  Are they usually better in groups or singles? I'm finding conflicting information... Some say keep a pair, others say only one, and other say groups only...
> 
> EDIT: Looks like the licorice gourami need small tanks only with few tankmates (first time I've had a tank too BIG for a fish, wow), so they're out. Pearl gourami it is!


From my research on gouramis, it really depends on which gourami your getting. I've read that Dwarf Gouramis don't get along with each other. I've had three DGs in a tank together and they had their little order of things and that's how it was but never were mean towards each other. Other Gouramis like the Kissing Gourami like to be in pairs. So you'll just have to do your research and then try what you think is best. I've come to the conclusion that there is always conflicting information in the fish world.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

LaurenK said:


> From my research on gouramis, it really depends on which gourami your getting. I've read that Dwarf Gouramis don't get along with each other. I've had three DGs in a tank together and they had their little order of things and that's how it was but never were mean towards each other. Other Gouramis like the Kissing Gourami like to be in pairs. So you'll just have to do your research and then try what you think is best. I've come to the conclusion that there is always conflicting information in the fish world.


Hehe, no kidding... I guess it makes sense, fish have wide variations in personalities, just like people, so of course different people would have different experiences. Sounds like in the wild male gourami are used to living alone other than breeding season, so I think 1 male pearl gourami should do fine... Husband isn't fond of the look of gourami so I don't really want a bunch of them, just one for me to enjoy  I hear they sometimes like to snack on livebearer fry, so hopefully they'll help keep any swordtail babies in check if I decide to get swords as well.


----------

